

Remote DoS for all versions of Apache in the wild. - packetlss
https://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=51714

======
packetlss
CVE draft: [http://marc.info/?l=apache-httpd-dev&m=131418828705324&#...</a>

